# Stock speakers in 95 Altima - how much can they handle???



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone knows how much the stock speakers in the 95 Altima will handle? They're the 4 speakers that came with the Nissan AM/FM Cassette player (not the Bose). 

I'm wanting to put in a 200w system and am wondering if those speakers will be able to handle it.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

40 watts i believe. MAX. it may even be only 20. it says on the underside of them.


----------



## 98 nizmo200sx se (Apr 10, 2003)

get new speakers the ones in the back r more than likley dryrot and the new ones will sound 10times better


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Yeah as soon as you run 45 or more watts to those, I bet those bad boys will blow.


----------



## ultramegatron (Mar 3, 2004)

skylineawd said:


> Yeah as soon as you run 45 or more watts to those, I bet those bad boys will blow.


 oh maybe you guys can help me i also own a 95 altima not GXE or GLE just altima i checked on 2 sites both said my frons can hold 5X7 but one said my back can hold 6X9 the other said 6-3/4. please help what can my back deck hold. i cant order my back speakers till i know i was planing to get 6X9 sony X-PLODS 220WATT but now that i have no clue on their size i cant to any thing.


oh and for the dude asking about stock 95 speakers mine are the stock sony speakers their 25 watts a pease so i'm about ready to blow them my steario is a 50X4 so LOL their geting double the power and rattle like crazy. but if your planing to put in a 200watt steario like mine it will work as long as you dont like to BLAST music like i do.


----------



## WeaselWeb (Feb 25, 2004)

Crutchfield says to go 5x7 upfront and 6x9 in the rear but you could also go to 6.5's and 5-1/4's using adapter plates. Before you actually by, look at whats currently in your car, they should say and if not get a ruler. Better safe than spending 150.00 on good speakers an having to cut out your rear deck to fit them.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I wouldn't mess with the stock speakers either they are old, inefficient, and lack any decent sound reproduction. Just a nice coaxial in the door and in the rear will make it sound amazing comparatively. Just my .02 though. 
I switched mine out to all JL Audio speakers with a set of tweeters in the pillars, 5x7 coaxials in the front, 6x9 coaxials and a sub in between the two in the rear. I replaced all the cabling as well with Monster Cable Reference.

Troy


----------



## ultramegatron (Mar 3, 2004)

the first time i went on cluchfield it said i could put 6-3/4" now its saying 6X9 eeeeekkkkk how can i know for sure what size i can put in with out cuting any thing i guess ill have to measure them but last i checked their were 2 sets of 4 screw holes one set was taken by the stoks the others were empty and the others where a lot more widely spaced. does that mean i can fit 2 size's their?


----------

